# Problema control de temperatura con DAC o ADC



## garysd18 (Jul 9, 2008)

Bueno pido ayuda para resolver un problema que aun no soluciono, porfavor si me podrian ayudar  se los agradeceria un monton. el diseño Necesariamente lo tengo que realizar con un DAC o ADC, porfa necesito ayuda. gracias de antemano.

diseñar un sistema de supervisión de temperatura que presentara siete diferentes valores de dicha variable en tres visualizadores de 7 segmentos . se emplean siete diodos para medir las siete temperaturas. El voltaje de salida de cada diodo, el cual cambia linealmente con la temperatura, alimenta un amplificador operacional. Cuando la salida de este ultimo se calibra y amplifica adecuadamente, se obtiene una señal de CC que varia de 0.25V para 25ºC a 1.25V
para 125ºC. El diseño debe supervisar cada una de estas salidas, en consecuencia y exhibir la temperatura por un periodo de 1 minuto. Siete Led sencillos indicarán que punto de temperatura se está exhibiendo.
Se requieren dos modos de operacion:
a) Automatico - Cada temperatura se exhibe por 1 minuto.
b) Manual - La temperatura exhibida permanece igual hasta que el usuario oprima el boton de avance para ver la siguiente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2008)

¿ Y que función cumpliria el DAC si lo que quieres es medir ?

Te armas tantos circuitos de adaptación como puntos de medición necesitas.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/termometro-polimetro-12972/
Armados estos los calibras.
Luego multiplexas estas tensiones a tu ADC y la salida de este al display.
El Multiplexor lo comandas con un contador Up & Dawn y como clock empleas un 555 para el modo automático.
El mismo contador pero con 2 pulsadores para el modo manual


----------



## garysd18 (Jul 9, 2008)

como haria la conexion en un simulador de los diodos o como simulo la temperatura estoy usando el proteus 7.2 y si tengo que usar un solo amplificador operacional o tengo que usar 7 para cada diodo. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2008)

El esquema que te pase tiene salida de 200 o 2000 mV, siempre sera más seguro manejar una tensión de ese valor que una menor.
Te conviene emplear 1 adaptador para cada diodo.
En caso contrario le propia resistencia interna del multiplexor te afectara la medición.

Para simularlo puedes colocar en serie con el diodo una fuente de CC de algunos mV, la calculas para que represente la tensión que te daría el diodo a una temperatura especifica


----------



## garysd18 (Jul 9, 2008)

lo k no tengo claro es a la salida del DAC estoy usando un DAC0808 o tengo que utilizar otro? porque como son 3 displays y la temperatura a sensar es de 0 a 125 que debe visializarse y solo tengo 8 salidas del DAC   como hago para poder visualizarlas? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Y que función cumpliria el DAC si lo que quieres es medir ?



Repito la pregunta ¿ Para que quieres un Conversor Digital a Analógico (DAC)?
Si lo que necesitas es todo lo contrario, un Conversor Analógico a Digitál (ADC)

Si quieres medir la temperatura puedes emplear (Por ejemplo) un ICL7107 y mides desde -200 a +200, te maneja en forma directa los 3 display numéricos y el de signo.


----------



## garysd18 (Jul 10, 2008)

Amigo Fogonazo o cualquiera que me pueda dar una manito, intento intento e intento hacer funcionar el A/D converter TC7107 (ICL7107) que me paso el enlace el amigo fogonazo pero nada no puedo hacerlo funcionar a lo mejor eh cometido alguna torpeza o por favor a ver si alguien corrige lo que eh hecho. aca pongo el archivo del esquema y el archivo del programa que corre con el proteus 7.1 .

lo que quiero hacer es que en el valor de entrada VIN+ le pongo un voltaje CD para que en la salida obtenga una lectura en los displays lo hice segun el esquema k tambien estoy subiendo pero nada (esquema sacado del datasheet del TC7107) el esquema de los multiplexores y toma de datos de la temperatura no se me hace problema, el problema que tengo es que no corre el integrado TC7107.

POR FAVOR ayudenme a corregir este problema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2008)

En esto en particular, no te puedo ayudar, no tengo el proteus, ademas de que no sabria usarlo.

*Tal vez algún colega que lo emplee (Proteus) sea tan amable de colaborar*


----------



## KanonOfGeminis (May 4, 2010)

hablaaaaa ovejaaaaa


----------

